# Order is in - Canadian Breed custom T-Style.



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Got my order in for my first custom Tele style from Canadian Breed, by Bill Scheltema. 
This guitar is gonna be set up as follows:

Body - Butterscotch Blonde swamp ash (these two pieces are apparently really light), and a 1-ply black guard.
Neck - Bill's neck building process has been pretty well-documented here, and has received quite a bit of praise. This one will be the compound 7.5 - 9.5 radius with a soft V back, out of a sick piece of birdseye maple, done in an amber tint.
Pups - While Bill is making his own great sounding pickups for his builds, I am pretty attached to the Budz line, and will be putting the 542 and Tall set in this guitar.
Bridge - Glendale
Saddles - Budz
This will also have clay dots, side-inserted frets, and a bone nut. 
Can't wait to see and try this guitar.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new build.
That neck looks good already.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Samp ash body blank*

Brent,

Here is the body back from sanding. Or we can start over and get a new set of swamp ash boards. I may be able to bleach it out a bit.

[video=youtube;abwY0syQMrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abwY0syQMrc[/video]


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Brent,

The body should weigh in at just over 4lbs. real comfortable like. Also the rough pieces were 1-7/8" so I had to really watch my planing and sanding, she's just under 1-3/4" not noticable at all.

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Brent and the boys,

I have routed the neck, bridge and control cavity, need to do the neck pocket and outer shape. We are at 4.0 lbs, so she will come in under 4lbs when all is said and done. I am excited now.

Bill


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll be watching this thread closely. lofu


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Me too - lol.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Me 3 :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Hi there,

Well lets hope I don't dissappoint anyone, so far the body is taking shape nicely. The birdseye neck is ready for trussrod, then on to skunkstrip and shaping and so on...
I hope to start the finish on the body by weeks end. I want it to sit for as long as possible.

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ok, the machining is done, just need to drill jack hole and wiring access. She is 3lbs 13oz. in weight. This is going to be a real killer T-Class with a good balanced weight. Tap tone is nice too.

Bill


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Just subscribing to this thread..wouldn't want to miss any t-style porn.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I am curious about the process. How is it to order your guitar? Did they help you with the features, wood etc? By mail, phone? How's the pricing? Seems like a really good alternative to Warmoth and in Canada!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I wouldn't compare it to Warmoth, in all honesty. Bill's guitars are a custom build from top to bottom. He hand selects the wood for the neck and body, and contacts you to get your approval on it before advancing. He then builds the body and neck himself - I'll try to track down the thread from the Tele forum that shows the jigs he designed for making his necks - genius, IMHO. That thread is what caught my eye and brought me to his website:

Canadian Breed Custom Electrics

I emailed him with some questions, and I was so impressed with his approach and professionalism that I decided to give his work a try. Things are progressing very well, I am constantly apprised of the progress, and if I ever have any questions, concerns, or input, Bill responds to me immediately. I have a Warmoth neck on my Paisley build - it's nice, but what Bill is doing is a whole other beast...or breed, if you'll pardon the pun.

In any case, I'll be very proud to own a guitar that is built ground up to my specs, here in Canada, by someone who is such a class act as Bill.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Brent,

Here is the body as of 2 sessions of waterbased amber shellac. I will be on to the grain filler then we do the whitewash coat and finally toned lacquer for that lovely butterscotch color you love so much.

[video=youtube;fAiEeKny_0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAiEeKny_0Q[/video]

Bill


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I love build threads. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

SWEET! Lovin it, Bill.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

:rockon:

GAS increasing...


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Brent,

Here is another update, boy this humidity is killing me. Sorry for the wobbly cam. I reduced the cavity bt 1/16" at the top and bottom, apparently the Glendales are narrower and because of that the rout is more noticable.
That is another reason why I left out drilling the string through holes and screw holes for mounting.

[video=youtube;QBn9AR3VS-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBn9AR3VS-4[/video]

Bill


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh, I do already


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Brent,

Here is a live shot of the neck, a real nice specimen. The blank is 1-1/8" thick so if you see any chipping it will be in the upper corner.

[video=youtube;HTlk4K2aSg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTlk4K2aSg4[/video]

Bill


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That looks absolutley insane, Bill! That's one sweet piece of maple. Thanks for the update. As for the masses - if my kids count as masses, then I guess you're spot on...otherwise, you're very optimistic - lol.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Update,

I have the trussrod installed in the neck, the plug and skunkstrip are also glued in and clamped.

Bill


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice birdseye on that neck.

largetongue


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Sulphur,

Yes that neck is gonna be a killer piece when done, a one of a kind. This build is moving along nicely, good thing to, I am just starting another for a guy in Norway.

Bill


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good for you Bill, your work looks great!

It's very cool that you're putting these vids together for your customer
and the rest of us!

Thanks


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*cont....*

Good evening,

I ran out of time to shoot some video but I did the neck contour tonight.
It is a soft "V" with a .85 at the 1st fret and .93 a the 12th fret give or take.
I will now file out the transitions at the heel and headstock.
Brent wants a compound radius of 7.5 to 9.5 for his fingerboard too, like that's not asking too much ;-)
Fretting this neck will be fun since I do side fret installations on all my necks and the arc will be different on each slot.

Will get some video up tomorrow for you guys to see.

Bill


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL - far be it from me to make you earn yer keep, Bill

Guys, seriously, I emailed Bill a good while ago with my preferred specs for the neck. He called tonight askin to be sure before he started cuttin. This is another one of the many differences between what he's doin and what you'd expect from many custom orders. I hate to sound like an info-mmercial - I hate those type of threads. That being said, I'm stoked about gettin this guitar in my hands - the wait is killin me!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*cont...*

Here is avery short video of the roughed in soft "V" shape.
I still need to do the transitions and final shaping to perfection then I can move onto the radius.

[video=youtube;nRQRdN_6JMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRQRdN_6JMM[/video]

Bill


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*cont....*

Hi Boys,
Here is another installment on the body finish.

[video=youtube;AycM4vGeRN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AycM4vGeRN0[/video]

Bill


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking good Bill.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ok we have color. See the vid. Having the whitewash layed down first will add in a vintage aged look as it wears down.

[video=youtube;gtXr6xiPDrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtXr6xiPDrY[/video]

Bill


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I had a great week up at a cottage on a lake with the wife and kids - only thing I was thinkin about back here at the house - checkin my updates on the build - lol.

Definitely worth the wait - looks awesome, Bill!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Mmmmmm.

Butterscotch.....

kksjur


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Just got word from Bill - 4th coat of clear-coat is on and it i lookin sweet! Brought my Valvetrain home from the store today, so it'll be waitin for the guitar's arrival.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Now that the VT is home, did you break out the new pedals?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope - only guitar in the house right now apart from my acoustics is a Squire Bullet strat - a friend has my AM Deluxe Tele on a trial with a potential to buy basis, and I don't want to defile my boxes or amp with that strat - it sounds like poopoo. I may be pickin up a CVC to put my Budz double tapped bridge pup in and turn into an Esquire for giggin, so I may give them a run before the Breed gets here - Bill will just have to beat that move - lol.

I tried the amp at the shop with two different Teles - an Angry Angus with a Fralin Blues Special and a COle Clark with unknown pups. the Clark wasn't impressive - poor set-up and pups were hot and ice-picky - the Special sounded awesome. I'm sure the Budz 542 in my Breed will sound like butter on that VT.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

LMAO!

That's funny.

I have a set of Fralin BSs in a Tele that I have and I loooove 'em.
That's my go to single coil guitar, over my Strat loaded with Rio Grande pups.

So is Bill completing the whole guitar, or are you going to load the pups?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

This show is all Bill. He generally prefers to use his own hand-wrapped pups, but knowing I am something on a Budz-addict, he decided to humor my affliction and use my pups, saddles, and bridge that I supplied. My next build from Bill is gonna have his pups in it


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Sulphur,

No I'm not, he doesn't want my pickups in it (meany), I am assembling the whole thing though from scratch.
I just applied #5 layer of clearcoat, it is looking mighty fine.

Bill


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Bill Scheltema said:


> Sulphur,
> 
> No I'm not, he doesn't want my pickups in it (meany), I am assembling the whole thing though from scratch.
> I just applied #5 layer of clearcoat, it is looking mighty fine.
> ...


Bill...how many cuts of clear do you usually put on?


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Al3d,

I will be doing 8-10 on this one which is typical for my finishes.

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is the neck so far.

[video=youtube;-31Wmb7NR6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-31Wmb7NR6w[/video]

Bill


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Ehhh...looks ok - lol.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Hey Brent, ya sure,hwopv by the way that line that looks like a pencil mark is really a glue seem, I used 2 pieces of wood.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Let me guess - stuck together with bubble gum


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

No carpet tape. On a side note, the markers are all glued in, I baked up a fresh set of clay dots for you my friend.

Bill


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

MMMMM...carpet tape and clay...the backbone of any fine musical instrument.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Brent,

I'm serious about the clay, I make my own clay dots. You know as I was working in the shop on another project I looked over at your T-Class body and it just put a smile on my face, I think it will blow you away IMHO. I can't wait the level sand and buff it up.

Bill


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I think that before the guitar is delivered to it's final home, it should be put on tour to all the folks subscribed to this thread first


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Sure...and you all have to put a bottle of 15 year old Macallan's in with it.

Bill - can't wait to see it with the markers, frets, and bone...me thinks she's'a gunna be purdy.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Brent and the boys,

Here is the neck as she sits.

[video=youtube;aeMz9IKFQSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeMz9IKFQSo[/video]

Bill


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh my god, that figuring is insane!!!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Just think, this is with just one application, when we hit #6 it will really jump out at you.
I take it you like it.

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

So Brent, how many times have you replayed the videolofu


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Stop buggin me...I'm watchin my video.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Beach Bob said:


> I think that before the guitar is delivered to it's final home, it should be put on tour to all the folks subscribed to this thread first


Brilliant suggestion! 

The birdseye is insane on that neck!

hgfs


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

SO then, how do we arrange shipping and who gets it first, oh ya I do....:banana:


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*update*

Here is an update on the body.

[video=youtube;YXeJ_tt_V4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXeJ_tt_V4Q&amp;feature=player_profilepage[/video]

Bill


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL - don't make it too glossy - if I can see my face in it the guitar won't be as pretty.

Looks awesome, Bill!


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Bill, if you will oblige me:

What grain filler did you use on the swamp ash?

And you said that you levelled the finish with micro mesh - what grits and did you work them dry or with a lubricant?

Thanks...


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Dradlin,

Hi, I use target coatings waterbased HSF5100 grain filler. I used the 1500-12000 5" orbital discs by hand on a block, dry, no water.

Bill


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, Bill...


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*butterscotch update*

Here is a new update on the build, frets are in yeah, another hurtle accomplished.

[video=youtube;SElgg_QPITI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SElgg_QPITI[/video]


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;3YvgNfMDwBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YvgNfMDwBw [/video]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Update...she is a real beauty. Are you cutting your own pick-guards?..if you are, i'de love to see your set-up. Is it to "save" money" or to make or to make it more custom?


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Hello AL3D,

Yes I cut my own pickguards most of the time. I will have to do a videio of that process, I'll put it n my list. I do it for savings and for special designs not available.

Bill


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

In no way are your updates boring us!

That neck looks great. The treatment really brings out the "eyes" nicely.

Looking good Bill, thanks.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Sulphur

Thank you, Brent's build will hit the road Monday so you should hear from him by Thursday the latest.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Man, he must be excited!

This has been a favorite thread of mine from the start, thanks for posting this Bill.

Who gets the next thread!

You're on my radar for a build down the road...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bill Scheltema said:


> Yes I cut my own pickguards most of the time.
> Bill


PM sent...


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Sulphur,

I think he is very excited to the point of frustration. Well I am doing 4 other builds that are in progress so I will need to show then, they are the la Caliente, the J-Bass which will be done on Monday and 2 JM's and 1 T-Class Deluxe, oh and yours when your ready, I suspect guys are waiting on Brent to weigh in on his before making a decision which is totally understandable.
I am very glad you have enjoyed the thread, I hope others have as well.

Bill


----------



## Dasher (Feb 3, 2011)

Bill Scheltema said:


> I am very glad you have enjoyed the thread, I hope others have as well.


I know I sure have


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Same here


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Brent,

Video is on the way.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Done like dinner*

[video=youtube;E6vl_aZs5Co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6vl_aZs5Co[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks beautiful Bill.

If it's not too much trouble Bill, can you post more of your future builds.

Congrats on the fine build Brent.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Sulphur, yes I will.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

HOLY SHEEEEE-IT!!!!!

That looks un-friggin-believable, Bill! Can't wait to get my hands on it! If it weren't such a long drive I'd come up and get it in person!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, I thought the T-tour was going to start now.

It'll eventually make its way to you Brent. 8P

Thanks Bill, I look forward to the next one!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, that's nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ok I have the guitar in its case in a Taylor acoustic shipping box all protected like with tons of crumpled up newspaper. 
It will be shipped off tomorrow Xpresspost and hopefully get to Brent by Wed.

I hope it arrives safely.

Bill


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Bill:

I've been watching this build from the beginning but haven't posted until now. I would be remiss if I didn't say how gorgeous this tele is! You've absolutely nailed this and the attention to detail (wood selection, component selection, handmade inlays, nut etc. etc.) is amazing. Thanks for taking the time and effort to document this build as often as you have and also for your commitment to post future builds. It makes me proud to have a builder such as yourself here.

Marvin


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Bill gave me a shout last night while he was packing and ran by the specs on the set-up he did with me, just to be sure there was nothing to tweak before taping it up. I have to say that it has been nothing short of an absolute pleasure to deal with Bill. Not only has he done a beautiful job, but his total approach let me know I was in the driver's seat on this project from day one, and he was gonna do his damnedest to make sure we ended up where I wanted to go. I have little doubt I will absolutely love the guitar - the look is amazing, and I have already spoken with a gent who has Breed T, and he is blown away by it. I'll post some pics of it and a vid once I receive it - I may even be forced to take a sick day Wednesday and just hang out and wait


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Well Marvin I really appreciate your input even at the end of a thread.
I try to keep it informative and interesting.
I will continue to post my work too.

I must be honest with you all, this was my first butterscotch blonde finish. I am happy with the color.

The guitar is now in the hands of Canada Post.

Bill


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The guitar is now in the hands of Canada Post.
Bill[/QUOTE said:


> Oh noes...


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

No worries here.

Bill


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Just kidding Bill.

The last few deliveries through CP have beat the expected delivery date.
Although, one LP that I got in had the three way switch snapped off.
There must have been a heavy load piled on top of it, regardless of the bright red "fragile" stickers.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Sulphur,

Just like your nick name implies, a real stinker.

Bill


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

lol

Not tryin' to rain on the parade Bill.

It'll be OK. 8)


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Just discovered this thread myself (DOH)

That is one stunning guitar you've built! Exactly how I'd order one, LOVE that neck.

Truly a piece of art


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

ThePass,

Hi and I am glad you found it. I plan to have more builds featured so keep a lookout.
Brent should have it by Thursday and he will weigh in on it.

Bill


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't wait to hear exactly how Brent likes it. Not that I don't think he will but you know what I mean.


I checked out your website, great work. I'd be proud to own one of your instruments one day, Canadian made means a lot to me.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

My Kinal Tele is eyeing me for my lustful glances at that build..


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That is one incredible looking Tele. Superb job done on that one. Some detailed audio clips would be nice. Congratulations to both builder and new owner, you both have something to be proud of.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

theVanChamp,

Its nice when I can get someones attention when there are instruments like that out there.

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thank you Intrepid, Brent will be getting sound clips and hopefully some video too.

Bill


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Hoohoohooooooooooo

More to come Busy playin'!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

We may not be hearing from Brent for a while now...... ;-)

Bill


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Brent, step away from the guitar...

Intervention needed?

They have a Canadian edition now you know.

:rockon2:


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I was hoping to have a full day to play with my latest and greatest musical purchase yet. I coach rugby at school - we get credited days that we can take off on planning days as compensation, and I took one such day yesterday to spend with my Canadian Breed T-Style. Unfortunately, my wife decided that since she was going to work, and I was leaving for a night this weekend, it'd be nice of me to clean the house. I love to sing and play guitar - my favorite activity requires a certain degree of generosity from my wife, however, and that is easier to come by when she isn't pissed off at me...rare though those occasions may be

Anyway, I have gotten some time plugged in with this guitar. Referring to it as a guitar sells it short - I think it's a freakin' work of art. When I placed the order with Bill, I was in the midst of completing my own build. I have never built a guitar before, but I have built boats...I have worked with wood quite a bit, and can appreciate great craftsmanship when I see it - this guitar is as fine a piece of craftsmanship as I've come across. I wanted a classic, clean, vintage look with this guitar - a nice butterscotch blonde finish with a nice figured neck. The colour I was looking at originally was the 2011 MIA buttersotch - the one Bill put on there is even nicer looking - it's rich. The neck is simply off the wall - the figuring in it is insane - flame all the way up the sides, birdseyes up and down the front and back of the headstock and neck - simply beautiful! The fact that it's a feather-weight doesn't hurt either - lightest Tele I've ever picked up!

Now, to the important stuff - sound. Simply put - unbelievable. When I took this guitar out of the case...then wiped the drool off...I sat it against the wall and strummed it along side my flamed maple Larrivee D-03. This acoustic sustains forever - oine of the longest sustains of any acoustic I've tried - and it has a spankin' new set of Elixir .12's on it to boot. The Breed sustained for over 3/4 of the dred - that is impressive. My Deluxe Tele MIA can't do that. Before ever plugging it in, I knew it would sing like crazy - it has a crisp, clean twang unplugged - pluggin it in was like I'd been livin off of soda crackers and PBR, and someone had just handed me some smoked salmon and a bottle of Macallans. UNBELIEVABLE! As has been documented throughout the build videos, this guitar has some pretty significant hardware on it - the bridge plate is a Glendale - known to have great twang. The saddles are from David Budzinski, at Budz guitars - great for intonation. The pickups are also from David - these are the 542 and Tall prototypes that Redd Volkaert is running in his custom Hahn. I meant no slight to Bill, who is also making a sweet sounding pickup, but I am a huge fan of David's work. My next Breed - and yes, there will be more, will have Bill's pups in it. In any case, a guitar is a summ of its parts - this one has great parts, but the body and nack that Bill built go beyond anything I was expecting - they are beautifully built, with attention to the finest details. I've played some high-end guitars, including offereing from the Fender custom shop. This guitar is easily as good, if not better than the CS guitars. It blows my Deluxe MIA out of the water - this a Fender with a $1750 MSRP. I really can't say enough about Bill's work on the guitar, or his customer service - I've said it before, but it's worth repeating - it was an absolute pleasure to work with Bill on this build, and I'm so impressed that I'll be repeating the experience without hesitation.

I'll try to get some sounds up over the next couple days - my buddy Jarrod and I (back-up vocals and rythme guitar for Desert Heat - little known Canadian independent country band that have done ok for themselves) will be doin' some playin on this one on his porch tomorrow. When I get back, I'll record some video with it. In the meantime, here's some of my poor photography - it doesn't do the guitar justice - I had my old man's SLR - he was telling me about ISO's and aperatures, and some other stuff I can't spell - needless to say Heff won't be calling me to come shoot playmate spreads anytime soon
http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz84/brent-gk/Esquirebuild023.jpg
http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz84/brent-gk/Esquirebuild025.jpg
http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz84/brent-gk/Esquirebuild027.jpg
http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz84/brent-gk/Esquirebuild038.jpg
http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz84/brent-gk/Esquirebuild033.jpg
http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz84/brent-gk/Esquirebuild037.jpg
http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz84/brent-gk/Esquirebuild043.jpg


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;iy0FNzz0qug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy0FNzz0qug[/video]


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

I have to say Brent that sounds awesome when played by a real guitarist. I really like the middle position myself.

Bill


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Real guitarist??? Did you lone it to one before sending it to me? lol


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Naw your way better than me.
So you hitting the music store tomorrow?

Bill


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Can't - gotta b-day supper tomorrow night - I'm the guest of honor, but I have to grill the steaks. Gonna go shopping on the weekend


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

WOW does that guitar sound killer!!!!

FAT neck pup.............


Great playing. You nail the "twang"


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds great Brent!

Thanks for the extensive review and video, much appreciated.

So it's your birthday? If so, Happy Birthday!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Sulpher - yup - 37 today.

Thanks for the compliments as well - not sure I really deserve it. I've been playing electric guitars for a grand total of about 8 months (always acoustic), so I'm still tryin to clean up my sloppiness - sharp bending and a dumb habit to go way too fast. It's coming - I seem to be my own biggest obstacle - lol.

Pass - I agree - this guitar is a twang monster - it oozes twang just sittin there really. That neck pup is a great sounding one for sure - fat, but with clarity and definition on the notes.

I'll try to get some videos up over the next week or so with some different styles and - hopefully - better playing.

This is really abeautiful piece of work Bill has done here.


----------

